# Lucky 13 Dry Rub for Pork and Poultry



## nicholson (Mar 4, 2014)

I've been playing around with pork dry rubs for a couple of years now and I mixed one up this morning that I think is really good. Fact is, I think it's a pretty good rub for chicken too! I'm a full disclosure guy; no secrets in my kitchen, here it is:

Lucky 13
Dry Rub for Pork and Poultry
~
Ingredients:
1/3 cup dark brown sugar
1/3 cup white granulated sugar
1/8 cup Lawry's seasoned salt
1/8 cup garlic powder
1/8 cup paprika
1 tbs ground sage
2 tspns Cavender's Greek seasoning
2 tspns rosemary
2 tspns celery seed
1 tspn black pepper
1 tspn cayenne pepper
1 tspn chili powder
1 tspn ground thyme

Preparation:
Combine all ingredients into an electric blender and run on highest speed for several minutes until all ingredients are blended into a powder-like consistency. Place in a jar or other air-tight container and store in a dark, dry place.

Despite the black pepper, cayenne, and chili powder, this is a rub for folks who really don't care for a rub that's TOO spicy. It provides a sweet, KC style, front-end with just a hint of heat on the back.

Try it out!


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks man will have to try soon


----------

